# Lightroom converts cannon CR3 files to DNG; Bridge doesn't



## msilver2 (Nov 29, 2020)

I've recently started using a Canon R5, around the same time I updated Bridge to version 11 and Lightroom Classic to its 10/2020 update.
I'm used to importing my files from an SD card to Bridge and coverting the RAW files to DNG.  But now Bridge doesn't convert the Canon CR3 files to DNG.
But Lightroom can convert those CR3 files to DNG.  
Why can Lightroom do it but not Bridge?
(I'm using a PC with Windows 10)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 30, 2020)

Check that you also updated Camera Raw. Bridge uses that, Lightroom does not.


----------



## msilver2 (Nov 30, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Check that you also updated Camera Raw. Bridge uses that, Lightroom does not.


Yes, camera RAW is up to date.   Bridge won't convert the canon CR3 files to DNG, but Lightroom will.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 30, 2020)

Not ever using Bridge, I don't see a convert to DNG option, though there is an Export to DNG option which does work on CR3 files from the R5.  Using Bridge v11.0.


----------



## msilver2 (Nov 30, 2020)

In Bridge, there is an option to go to file | get photos from camera.    That opens a window titled "Adobe Bridge--photo downloader."   It allows getting files from the camera or from an SD card in a card reader.

At the bottom is a check box that includes "convert to DNG."    It doesn't work for Canon CR3 files.  It works for other RAW files, though, such as RAW files from my Olympus E-M1 mark ii.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 30, 2020)

msilver2 said:


> In Bridge, there is an option to go to file | get photos from camera.    That opens a window titled "Adobe Bridge--photo downloader."   It allows getting files from the camera or from an SD card in a card reader.
> 
> At the bottom is a check box that includes "convert to DNG."    It doesn't work for Canon CR3 files.  It works for other RAW files, though, such as RAW files from my Olympus E-M1 mark ii.


Just a long shot: maybe this option uses Adobe DNG Converter (in the background)? If so, make sure you have the latest version of that app too.


----------



## msilver2 (Dec 1, 2020)

yes, my version of DNG converter also can convert the CR3 files to DNG.   It seems it's only Bridge that can't do it!


----------



## waddington0 (Jan 3, 2021)

CAn you please let me know if you ever find a solution? I too use Bridge and Photodownloader. Was perfect with other cameras.


----------



## msilver2 (Jan 4, 2021)

No, I have not found a solution.  Bridge continues to decline to convert CR3 files to DNG.   Do you have the same issue?


----------



## waddington0 (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes, I agree. STILL no solution to convert to DNG on the fly when downloading files from Canon R5 in Adobe Downloader (built into Bridge). It WAS the perfect system. Sigh


----------

